# Volume adjustment



## lklein (Apr 15, 2007)

Tivo needs a setting to adjust the audio output volume.

When switching from our cable box, TV, Tivo series 2 and Premier, we have to constantly change the volume.

It isn't a minor adjustment but a big difference in volume. It can startle you if you forget and then have to quickly adjust the volume way down or up.

Lambert


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

lklein said:


> Tivo needs a setting to adjust the audio output volume.


No, it doesn't. The TiVo - or at least the S3, the XL, and the Premier - are THX certified. One of the requirements for a THX certified device is a standard audio output level given a particular source volume. If it had a volume control, it could not be THX certified. That's the purpose of the AVR or the TV volume control.

Not only that, but it would mean the TiVo would have to demux and remux the signal, which would make it much slower, possibly too slow to function properly.


lklein said:


> When switching from our cable box, TV, Tivo series 2 and Premier, we have to constantly change the volume.
> 
> It isn't a minor adjustment but a big difference in volume. It can startle you if you forget and then have to quickly adjust the volume way down or up.


If you are using a digital output from your STB, then there should be no difference in volume for a given source between the TiVo and the STB. Your AVR or TV should have a "memory" of how high the volume should be from each device. If not, I suggest you get an AVR that does.


----------



## lklein (Apr 15, 2007)

I am using digital. HDMI for my new Tivo and cable box. The TV is HD. The the volumes are different.

I rather have the volume control then THX. 

I'm not an audio buff and not that fussy about audio quality as long as it's reasonable, which it is except that volume problem.

Don't know what an AVR or STB is, but I just use my TV audio. Can't afford to add too much else to the system.

I just like nice and convenient. I paid enough for my TV and TiVo.

Lambert


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Iklein,

If you are indeed using a digital audio out from all three devices to your TV and hearing differences in levels it is most likely due to different audio configurations within your three devices. Go into the settings on each and set them to stereo (as their is little point to using any surround sound encodings such as Dolby when your using your TV's audio section). TiVo's audio settings would be under Dolby Digital output and the correct setting would be "Dolby Digital to PCM".

I can't help you with your cable box, but there will be settings in there to output unadulterated PCM (stereo).


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

lklein said:


> I am using digital. HDMI for my new Tivo and cable box. The TV is HD. The the volumes are different.


If the CATV box were THX certified, they would *HAVE* to be identical (from a given video program).



lklein said:


> I rather have the volume control then THX.


This is short-sighted and egocentric.



lklein said:


> I'm not an audio buff and not that fussy about audio quality as long as it's reasonable, which it is except that volume problem.


So you think you should be able to force your lack of concern onto others? There is a reason for THX certification, and it is neither easy nor cheap. That you do not value it does not mean others do not. More to the point, one reason it is a very good idea is so people do not have problems like you describe.

In any case, the proper place to implement variable attenuation is in the audio amplifier that drives the speakers, not any input device. The idea is a bad one all the way around, your issue notwithstanding.



lklein said:


> Don't know what an AVR or STB is, but I just use my TV audio. Can't afford to add too much else to the system.


An AVR is an Audio Video Receiver. An STB is a Set Top Box, often called a "Cable Box" or "Converter". You already said you had one.

The main point, however, is that it isn't very likely the digital stream from either the STB or the TiVo are any different. The DVR doesn't do anything to the digital signal. It just copies it to the hard drive then spools it back to the HDMI port. It should be bit-for-bit identical to the stream when it left the CATV headend from both units. Recoding the audio of a digital video stream is a very CPU intensive proposition. I doubt there is any DVR or STB anywhere in existence that could manage it reliably in real time, and there is just no reason to do it. Now, if the channel is analog, it's a very different matter.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

solutionsetc said:


> Iklein,
> 
> If you are indeed using a digital audio out from all three devices to your TV and hearing differences in levels it is most likely due to different audio configurations within your three devices.


Actually, my guess would be it is a configuration issue in the TV. Many TVs and AVRs have the ability to "memorize" various input configurations, including audio offset levels. I suppose it is possible - although I can't think how - he could have a bad TV input.


----------

